# Photo Questions? Just ask



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok I'm stepping out on a limb here because I'm not much of a teacher but I'm going to try. 

Have a photography question? Ask. I will try to answer, I'll do the research and if I can't answer then I'll tell you. I'm still learning myself after over 20 years with a camera in my hand. 

So let's begin.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

what kind of camera do you recommend and why?
Is there a trick in getting the right picture or is it all about timing and patience?
Any tips on focusing if the fish is constantly moving... other than auto focus?
I'm getting a lot of noise in my picture, is it the camera or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

thinkshane said:


> what kind of camera do you recommend and why?
> Is there a trick in getting the right picture or is it all about timing and patience?
> Any tips on focusing if the fish is constantly moving... other than auto focus?
> I'm getting a lot of noise in my picture, is it the camera or am i doing something wrong?


I would recommend a dslr over a point and shoot because you can change lenses. Macro lenses are not a must have but the do help. 
If that's too large of a camera for you then look into a high end P&S such as the Canon G12.

Your looking for a camera that has a macro mode ( the little flower button on the back) or one that allows interchangeable lenses...for a Macro lens

Canon...Nikon....They are all good. BUT LEARN whatever camera you have. READ the Book...and again...and again....then when your done read it again.

Getting the right picture? This is a very subjective question. It is an art, so many people will see it differently but you have to know the BASICS of photography and the RULES ( well there's no rules...just guidelines)...once you know them...feel free to break them.

Learn about *Composition*...Google it

Learn the *Rule of Thirds*...Google it

Just start there for now. Oh and shoot lots. Who cares. Its digital. It doesn't matter how many frames it took to get "THE" shot, the most important thing is you "GOT" the shot!!

Focusing on a fish that's moving.

Study the fish. It will more than likely follow the same path or stop and hang out in and around the same area. I use an off camera flash so I can bump up my shutter speed to freeze the fish. Hey sometimes It wont work...sometimes the fish will just be determined not to allow you to take a good shot. Move on. Try again later.

You can place a barrier in the tank to decrease the swimming area but in a reef tank that's next to impossible.

your getting noise?

What camera do you have? What ISO are you shooting at? If its a P&S then the sensor inside the camera is small and it can't handle high ISO's. Some cameras suck at anything over 400 ISO. On my D300 I don't even like to shoot above 800 ISO

OR the other thing it could be is Marine Snow(floating debris) in the tank. Shut all the pumps off and let the water settle before shooting.

Oh and CLEAN the glass. Believe me the less touch ups you have to do in post processing the better...you'll thank me for that little tidbit later!!

Hope this helps. I have to run.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What kind of setup/technique do you use for a flash in order to avoid a glare on the glass and get even spread of light and colour?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Off camera flash. Tethered with a cord. I have wireless modules as well but the flash is usually close enough that the cord isn't an issue. I use a Nikon SB800 with a diffuser and the flash is placed at about 45 degrees to me/front of tank. When i have the flash on Im usually in Shutter priority mode. 

Or in certain cases if I'm up close and just want some fill I pop up the useless little on camera flash. ONLY for fish though. Corals are always taken without a flash.

Keep this in mind

When using a flash your also lighting up all that marine snow floating around in the tank!!! Kill the pumps and let the water settle


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I find that the flash washes away most of the natural colours. Also, a 45 degree flash can be dangerous as it will light up the room instead of the tank.
Light seems to be one of my biggest grieve. You can't really take good macros with a stupid stock lens.
Which kind of remote flash devices do you recommend? I saw a "King" from Pixel brand in Hong Kong just last week while I was there on vacation. It was a sweet price for $1000 HK (about $ 125) for a pair. But I spend all my money so I can only look . Also, I don't know if it's really or not. Could be imitation product.
Also, have you heard about the Lytro camera? It's very new. Still not available for Canada. But definately want to check that one out. It sound like it's perfect for fish tanks. The only thing I worried about is the f stop and exposure time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I find that the flash washes away most of the natural colours. Also, a 45 degree flash can be dangerous as it will light up the room instead of the tank.
> Light seems to be one of my biggest grieve. You can't really take good macros with a stupid stock lens.
> Which kind of remote flash devices do you recommend? I saw a "King" from Pixel brand in Hong Kong just last week while I was there on vacation. It was a sweet price for $1000 HK (about $ 125) for a pair. But I spend all my money so I can only look . Also, I don't know if it's really or not. Could be imitation product.
> Also, have you heard about the Lytro camera? It's very new. Still not available for Canada. But definately want to check that one out. It sound like it's perfect for fish tanks. The only thing I worried about is the f stop and exposure time.


Wow sorry you feel that way...lol The flash for me POPs the colours not washes them away...are you sure your not overexposing the image?

Never had a problem with it at a 45

*You can't really take good macros with a stupid stock lens.*

Typically not

I use pocket wizards to trigger my flashes but like I said, the flash is usually not to far away from me so the cord is fine.

I briefly looked into the Lytro...have to do more research


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*Full Tank Shot*

FTS always difficult to me. It is hard to balance between darkest and brightest area. I use Canon G7 shoot at f8, slow shutter, no flash. Also a white balance not accuracy, whatever the mode set on aquarium mode. The picture still lean on blue. The picture I took, I don't like it took too much adjustment, not real.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29638


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's always best to have the light necessary for the shot. In most cases in aquaria, you have to provide it. I use multiple flashes.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

talon said:


> FTS always difficult to me. It is hard to balance between darkest and brightest area. I use Canon G7 shoot at f8, slow shutter, no flash. Also a white balance not accuracy, whatever the mode set on aquarium mode. The picture still lean on blue. The picture I took, I don't like it took too much adjustment, not real.
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29638


Does the camera have the ability to shoot RAW? What ISO are you using?

Have you tried the Auto Exposure Bracketing? Digital cameras are like slide film in that they have a limited tonal range so exposure can be tricky sometimes. And its not very forgiving.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

It's not support RAW and I used ISO200. I did try Auto exposure but the color will more blue.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

What lights are above your tank?


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

I use LED fixture


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

talon said:


> I use LED fixture


AAAAAAAAAAARGHH there's your problem!!!!!!!!!! Freaking LED's I hate them ( yet I'm lighting both my tanks with LEDs... )

Your going to have to shoot RAW and play with the white balance I'm afraid. Unless someone has a bulletproof method of shooting LEDs otherwise? AND please DO share if you do because I NEED to know...

Your going to get a blue washed out muddy looking pic that needs to be corrected. at least that's what I get on my D300 under heavy LEDs. Canons may handle the blue differently. The G7 is going back a few generations so I don't know the sensor ( nor will I pretend to know the characteristics of the different sensors) or how the sensor would react to the blue light.

Sorry...not much help for you on this one.

Shoot RAW and play with colour Temp.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

I got a lot of helpful hint from you. At least I know an issue is not my skill 
I don't know what's bulletproof method?
Thanks your input.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm going to treat myself (Santa told me to pick what I wanted) to a DSLR. Aquarium shots are one of the things I'm most looking forward to doing, but I want versatility as well. 

After researching and asking around, I've pretty much decided on a package that includes a Nikon D5100 with 18-55vr and 55-200vr lenses ($1079) and also a Tamron 90mm F2.8 lens for macro ($469). The guy at Henrys also recommended:

Optex Lens protect filters for all lenses ($27.99-$29.99 each)
a Sandisk 16g Vid Extreme card ($59.99)

They will match the price on the camera and lens package with Best Buy, and to me, between the match and the Henry's prices on extras, everything seems fair, though it adds up to higher than I'd hoped.

Would you recommend this set up for a noob who used to be seriously into 35mm photography and has forgotten but hopes to re-remember everything she once knew? 

Any places you can recommend that might be cheaper? I'm going to be in the US in January but the prices don't look any better and I like to buy locally when possible. And I'm not in a huge rush except that I've heard from a couple of sources that Nikons are going to be hard to get because the plant in Thailand is under water 

Any thoughts?


----------

